

How does the Reeder iPhone app swipe up and down between articles? - boctor
http://idevrecipes.com/2010/12/28/how-does-the-reeder-iphone-app-swipe-up-and-down-between-articles/

======
zach
This first showed up in Tweetie, whose author filed for a patent on it, so be
aware:

<http://gorumors.com/twitter-patent-drag-to-refresh/2754292>

Edit: Since there is curiosity about the claims, here's the application:
<http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=C3PTAAAAEBAJ>

~~~
wallflower
I thought the general consensus of the iOS community is that Loren filed the
patent defensively to protect anyone using pull-to-refresh from being sued by
someone else who could have patented it.

~~~
zach
That's good to hear. I was intimidated by the patent's existence myself.

As an aside, I thought all that's required for that kind of defense is a
provisional application. And if you really want it to pass into the public
domain, you can simply let a year lapse without completing application.

Is that right? I'm not an expert and I've never patented anything. Maybe it's
better to actually get the patent.

